# Speaking of Lime Green and Purple



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I finally got a chance to build a rod just for me. Been a while with customer builds and raising an 1 year old daughter. I decided to go with lime green, metallic green, and purple theme with metallic gold trim. The tiger consists of Pro Wrap lime green and metallic green with a Gudebrod purple over wrap. I chose purple EVA for the grip which I turned down in the shop. I Felt like it offered a good match for the flip flop SK2 seat. The date inscribed between the seat is my daughters b-day. I put it there because it reminds me how lucky I am to have her here. The dark spots on the grip are from water droplets on the grass.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*couple more*

Few more


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Very clean with the right amount of wild,I like it! Nice build


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed...that is just the type of snap that my wife likes


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice!

The tiger really stands out.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice and smooth. Love the tiger.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful build! Best birthday day ever! 


<<<------3/7/79


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Pretty sharp! What blank did you use? We don't get to see any of the guides???


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks all, I really enjoyed this build. It was a nice departure from my routine customer build. 

I just realized I didn't post a pic of the guide wraps or the blank info. The blank is a St Croix and I just did a conventional train of Alconites with 7,6,5's.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice. Great colors too.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Swampland said:


> Very nice. Great colors too.


Thanks Lance, and thank you for hooking me up with the gear.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice job, all around! Sharp


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work .


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I really like the tiger wrap, one of these days I think I will try to make one...


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nicely done!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Very clean tiger... nice work!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweeet build! Luv it!


----------

